# Replacing Sky box with Combi



## Kenbo (17 Feb 2015)

Hi all
We got rid of Sky in January after a struggle and have Saorview from a roof aerial which is fine.We have a feed from the old Sky satellite dish,however the Sky HD box only gets BBC 1 and 2.How do we add the other UK channels to this or do we need to buy a "combi" box? If anyone has done this which is the best box to get and where do I get it?It would be great to get some other UK channels like Channel 4,BBC 3/4 etc.etc. Has any one done this?
Quite happy with the saving and the Saorview/UK combination is at least watchable!
Thanks
Kenbo


----------



## MrEarl (17 Feb 2015)

Hello,

You may find some of the answers you are looking for on  this discussion thread 

What card are you using in your old Sky HD box (if any) ?

Have you attempted to tune in other free channels, via the manual tuning on the Sky HD box ?

You may find  this website helpful, if you wish to learn how to tune in channels .  It also provides the frequencies of some of the channels you will be able to view, without paying a subscription.  However, depending on the card you have in your Sky HD box (if you have infact got a card in the machine), some may be restricted.


----------



## Kenbo (17 Feb 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may find some of the answers you are looking for on  this discussion thread
> 
> ...


Thanks MrEarl
Did a software update but didn't get any more channels....box has no card and is a HD box...do I need to buy a new combined box? If so any recommendations please?
Thanks
Kenbo


----------



## Fisherman (17 Feb 2015)

I have all uk channels on my SKY HD box via the 'services' button.... follow Mr Earls link to get the 'how to' instructions and frequencies.

http://www.skyinstallers.com/technical/.   ... _Service_s  button.. options...down button.. Add channels..... then you are in.... follow instructions in the link to find the channels you want....


----------



## MrEarl (18 Feb 2015)

Fisherman,

Are you also using the box, with no card in it ?  

I had understood that an old Sky card (or equivilant) was needed, but perhaps that was only with the older boxes.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Feb 2015)

Kenbo said:


> ...do I need to buy a new combined box? If so any recommendations please?
> Thanks
> Kenbo



Hello Kenbo,

If I have read your original post correctly, then you already have Saorview & if thats the case, then I don't see any reason you would have to buy a combined box, unless you just wanted to reduce the number of boxes under the TV etc.

I've given a little background on the combined box I own, in the post I linked to above - it came up in a different conversation here on the website a little while back.  Hopefully, you will find answers to most of the related questions on it in the previous discussion, but if need to know something more then feel free to ask.


----------



## Fisherman (19 Feb 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Fisherman,
> 
> Are you also using the box, with no card in it ?
> 
> I had understood that an old Sky card (or equivilant) was needed, but perhaps that was only with the older boxes.



I have the card inserted....... wouldn't be allowed try it without

If Kenbo has Saorview TV      I would suggest  getting a " SAGEM Freesat HD" box     it's very easy to tune and gives all the UK channels + news channels.


----------



## SparkRite (21 Feb 2015)

With a HD box, a card such as this......

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/SKY-UK-WHITE...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_205&hash=item234a086fb1

is needed to have all the Freesat channels listed in the EPG thus avoiding having to go into "other channels" menu option.

Please note: I have no affiliation with this seller or any other seller of these cards.


----------



## MrEarl (21 Feb 2015)

Hello,

I had heard that any old Sky card which originated in the UK, would provide the channels.  Is that not the case ?


----------



## SparkRite (21 Feb 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had heard that any old Sky card which originated in the UK, would provide the channels.  Is that not the case ?



Yes they will,(most of them, anyway) but will also list the encrypted channels as well therefore the free to view ones are all over the place.


----------



## MrEarl (22 Feb 2015)

Thank you,

Do they also provide the HD options - where the HD channel is free to air (say BBC 1 for example) and you have a HD box ?


----------



## NOAH (22 Feb 2015)

With a Sky Uk card you get the UK epg and yes you get the Free HD channels,  BBC1, BBC2, BBC3,BBC4, CH4, ITV1.      Any old sky uk card will work but the latest one gives you sony movies as well as some others that I cant recall.


----------



## SparkRite (22 Feb 2015)

NOAH said:


> With a Sky Uk card you get the UK epg and yes you get the Free HD channels,  BBC1, BBC2, BBC3,BBC4, CH4, ITV1.      Any old sky uk card will work but the latest one gives you sony movies as well as some others that I cant recall.



Please see my previous post.


----------



## roker (30 Mar 2015)

I have just taken out a subscription with SKY and the new HD box does not get ITV 2, 3,or  4. on the main menu, only on other channels. The old box without a card could get all the UK channels on the main menu. I need to find what I can get without the card on the new box.


----------



## meepman (31 Mar 2015)

If your not bothered about sky sports etc, Forget about sky, just buy something like this. No subscription required. 

http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/product.php?gid=369
No irish channels though, use saorview for that via aerial


----------



## Woodie (31 Mar 2015)

+ 1 on that advice.  Humax FreeSAT are great boxes, easy to use and setup, for UK channels.  You get the HD version of various channels without hassle too.  You just put in any postcode relevant to the region you want so 101 is say BBC1 London (or wherever (BBC2 London or wherever) and so on.  
Only caution I'd give is that not all the internet players work in Ireland such as BBC iPlayer for example.  You could get it working but it is not straightforward.  There are other posts elsewhere about how this can be done as many expats from UK want that option.


----------



## MrEarl (1 Apr 2015)

Hello,

With regards to the Humax FreeSat, can I please ask:

* Does it require broadband access, or just satellite ?
* Does the dish need to be realligned, or does it pick up the channels from the same location as Sky ?
* Did you buy it from an Irish supplier, or on the web from the UK ?

Thank you.


----------



## Woodie (1 Apr 2015)

Hi Mr Earl



MrEarl said:


> * Does it require broadband access, or just satellite ?


No broadband is definitely not required.  It's an optional thing which in Ireland it does not really add a lot as the BBC iPlayer does not work.  ITV and C4 Players do in certain models at least.  It is possible to do some tech intervention to get BBC iPlayer working but it's not really worth it if you have a model with a record option then you can simply record.



MrEarl said:


> * Does the dish need to be realligned, or does it pick up the channels from the same location as Sky ?


No realignment required.   If you have two satellite feeds as needed for Sky Plus then the appropriate Humax box allows you to watch one channel and record another.  But you can also run with a single feed.



MrEarl said:


> * Did you buy it from an Irish supplier, or on the web from the UK ?


Actually I bought mine (three at same time - complicated big family  ) in John Lewis store in London because I just happened to be there.  Sterling difference would have big impact now though.  There is a site in Ireland called FreeTV.ie (used to be called TVTrade) where you can get them too and probably others also.  The YouTube demo of almost every step and setup of productsare excellent too.  I have used TVTrade now FreeTV several times found it's a great site for information and buying [Note I have no affiliation other than a happy customer].  All the data on there is really a bit like a Dummies guide to all things TV; if you know a bit, want to know more but want to avoid a techie making you feel stupid for asking.


----------



## MrEarl (2 Apr 2015)

Hello Woodie,

Many thanks for the information.

Mind me asking how much the boxes were (appreciate you bought them in the UK, just looking for an indication) ?


----------



## Woodie (7 Apr 2015)

Gosh Mr Earl I think I paid about 100£ per box.  They were not the top of the range.  If you want to have the highest spec I think you can pay about double that but some intermediate boxes are about 130£.  I bought in John Lewis because I was in London and the Irish options were expensive.  With sterling rates now you might find the Irish locations more competitive.   I found the brand very reliable and very easy to use so have no problem in recommending.


----------



## MrEarl (9 Apr 2015)

Thank you Woddie.


----------

